

Dear FFC, - jal278
https://dearfcc.org/?1

======
jal278
Not sure if the cookie cutter form letter has less impact than other
approaches, but I liked that it made me consider my personal reasons for
supporting net neutrality:

The success of the internet and the incredible rate of its innovation result
largely from its great equality -- that it is difficult for large corporations
to entrench themselves to the detriment of disruptive innovators. Net
neutrality is a central reason for that equality, the idea that there is no
way for ISPs to become gatekeepers that can auction access, offering a legal
means for converting money into a moat that needlessly raises the bar for
entering the market. The internet is a powerful societal force, and giving
ISPs pernicious influence in how content is propagated seems a dangerous step
in conflict with the equality and freedom that has thus far characterized the
internet.

~~~
Cowicide
Thank you for your post here, jal. I hope many take heed, I know I am.

There's also this as well:

Call FCC - *please be courteous

1\. Dial 888-225-5322

2\. push 1, 4, 0

3\. a person will answer.

4\. they will ask for your name and address. you can just give them a zip code
if you want.

5\. "I'm calling to ask the FCC to reclassify Internet Service Providers as
Title Two Common Carriers."

6\. They'll ask if there is anything else you would like to add.

7\. "No, Thank you for your time."

8\. hang up.

~~~
reneherse
A recording at that number now asks people to email their concerns to
openinternet@fcc.gov

It only takes a minute to dash off a message... Don't forget to include your
zip code.

Also- Consider where else you could post this email address.

~~~
Cowicide
Thank you for the head's up, reneherse!

------
tlrobinson
s/FFC/FCC/

------
alceufc
I like the idea, the problem would be the let my address publicly available to
everyone.

~~~
RyJones
that's what public comment is.

